# Property swaps - uk/spain



## 24LARKS (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi - I wonder if we could ask for advice from expat residents? We lived in Malaga province for several years during the 80's and are now retired. We have offered a UK bungalow on a property swap site and have had several replies. Does anyone know if there are legal limitations on the freehold price agreed between each party? In the present state of the market and unsettled currencies the logical position would appear to be that anything is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it at any given time. We have been amazed at the reductions in asking prices on some of the properties.

However we still have vivid memories of Spanish bureaucracy which often seemed illogical. We would be grateful to know what the ruling is on swap values and the rate of transfer tax and notarial fees.

We often read the threads on this site with interest and feel sure that someone out there will be able to clarify the position.

Doug & Ann


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure I fully understand what you mean - I am blonde!! However, I do know that prices cant be made "unreasonably" low to avoid the various taxes, stamp duty etc. There are guide lines - I've no idea how they work them out in this economic climate, but there are, so you cant swap houses and declare their worth £1 for !€

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

24LARKS said:


> Hi - I wonder if we could ask for advice from expat residents? We lived in Malaga province for several years during the 80's and are now retired. We have offered a UK bungalow on a property swap site and have had several replies. Does anyone know if there are legal limitations on the freehold price agreed between each party? In the present state of the market and unsettled currencies the logical position would appear to be that anything is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it at any given time. We have been amazed at the reductions in asking prices on some of the properties.
> 
> However we still have vivid memories of Spanish bureaucracy which often seemed illogical. We would be grateful to know what the ruling is on swap values and the rate of transfer tax and notarial fees.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome

here's a recent thread about the very same thing

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/85472-property-swap.html


----------

